# HM Trawler Lavinia



## Duncan_McDonald (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi All
I'm looking for some help please

I understand that there were a large number of trawlers 'bought' by the RN during WW1 which were manned by Merchant Marine Reserves. My Gt Grandfather was MMR Mate on the HM Trawler Lavinia operating in the Firth of Forth probably out of Port Edgar. He unfortunately drowned during a gale in October 1918 and was buried in a war grave in Edinburgh. 
I am trying to find out about HM Trawler Lavinia, its operations, and where roughly my Gt Grandfather drowned. Did the trawler sink or was he washed overboard.
I've tried some basic searches through the archives but am not sufficiently experienced to track this information.
The entry for his death was minuted on the log for HMS Crescent at Rosyth. The information I have found on this suggests it was disarmed and a depot ship. I also wondered if this was used as a hospital ship in Rosyth dockyard where a doctor would certify his death.

Thanks for any help anyone can give

Duncan


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Sorry for the late reply.
LAVINIA official number 113182 was originaly a Grimsby trawler GY1177 built by Cochrane and Cooper in 1900 yard number 242.
She was requisitioned by the RN in May 1915 and was returned to her owners in 1919. She was finely broken up in 1961! a tribute to her builders.
She was converted by the RN to a Boom Defence Vessel. A BDV's primary function was to lay and maintain steel anti-torpedo or anti-submarine nets. Nets could be laid around an individual ship at anchor, or around harbours or other anchorages. Net laying was potentially dangerous work.
HMS CRESCENT was a RN shore establishment at Rosyth at the time in question.
As you can see, LAVINIA was not sunk and if your grandad was washed overboard in a storm at sea, the chances of recovering his body would have been very slim.
My guess he was drowned in or around Rosyth, thats why his death is recorded in the log of HMS CRESCENT.
Could you give us his name?

Roger


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Duncan_McDonald said:


> Hi All
> I'm looking for some help please
> 
> I understand that there were a large number of trawlers 'bought' by the RN during WW1 which were manned by Merchant Marine Reserves. My Gt Grandfather was MMR Mate on the HM Trawler Lavinia operating in the Firth of Forth probably out of Port Edgar. He unfortunately drowned during a gale in October 1918 and was buried in a war grave in Edinburgh.
> ...


Was his name Thomas Bain?. 'cueball44'


----------



## Duncan_McDonald (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies.

My Gt Grandfather was William MacDonald. He was buried at Seafield Cemetery in Edinburgh. There is a report in the Edinburgh 'Evening News' that he was one of 6 men trying to land a boat at a landing near Burntisland. The boat was upset and he was drowned. It states he was mate on a vessel moored near the Fife shore. The 'Return of Deaths' reports he was drowned in the firth during a gale. Minuted in the log of HMS Crescent as was his place of abode the HM Trawler Lavinia.
http://www.edinburghcrematorium.com/files/Macdonald_W.JPG 

I'd be interested to know if there are any pictures of the HM Lavinia. 

Interestingly, I have a cousin who was an engineer on a fisheries protection vessel that he had to be rescued from not far from the same place.


----------



## Schooner57 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi 

This might help.
I managed to get everything I needed about my great uncle who was 
killed at sea during WW1 on the HMT Birdlip. This included the ships movements.
Harry Tates web site.
and ; Operational history - Ship movement records from:

Royal Naval Historical Branch
Ministry of Defence
24 Store
HM Naval Base
Portsmouth
Hampshire PO1 3LU

Regards
Schooner57


----------



## SteveT1957 (Aug 3, 2021)

Duncan_McDonald said:


> Thank you both for your replies.
> 
> My Gt Grandfather was William MacDonald. He was buried at Seafield Cemetery in Edinburgh. There is a report in the Edinburgh 'Evening News' that he was one of 6 men trying to land a boat at a landing near Burntisland. The boat was upset and he was drowned. It states he was mate on a vessel moored near the Fife shore. The 'Return of Deaths' reports he was drowned in the firth during a gale. Minuted in the log of HMS Crescent as was his place of abode the HM Trawler Lavinia.
> http://www.edinburghcrematorium.com/files/Macdonald_W.JPG
> ...


----------

